# 1yo WL bitch conformation



## m1marty (Aug 28, 2013)

First attempt at a stack with her- thought it was some sort of a game. I'll apologize in advance haha. I would appreciate any input on how she looks. Very athletic dog- loves to work.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She is a pretty dog. Not good enough at this to give a critique.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she looks lovely, would love to see her face.


----------



## m1marty (Aug 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> she looks lovely, would love to see her face.


Heres a few. Just noticed the typo in my original heading-- should have said conformation.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Gorgeous looks and build. Who is her breeder (website?)


----------



## m1marty (Aug 28, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Gorgeous looks and build. Who is her breeder (website?)


Thank you- I am unsure of the breeder. She was a rescue due to an older GSDs aggression with her from the moment she was brought home. 
Does anyone else have any thoughts they'd care to share as far as her build/structure?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes very pretty indeed.


----------

